# ice maker cleaner



## heavywater (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a GE Monogram Automatic Icemaker Model ZDI 15 & my water supply contains many minerals. Cleaner from GE is getting expensive as I have to use it weekly. Know of any homemade concoctions I can use to keep minerals from collecting on the freezing plate?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Instead of treating the symptom why not treat the illness?

There's a multitude of icemaker filters on the market.

See Aqua-Pure for example or Google for 'Icemaker Filters + minerals'.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

An in-line filter is a cheap solution. You can pick up a charcoal filter at any Home Depot or Lowes for less than $15. The water in Las Vegas has a lot of mineral, and they usually last about 4 months between changes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jul 4, 2007)

I had really poor water from the well at my house in NC, I ended up putting in a reverse osmosis unit and not only did the icemaker stay clean but the taste difference was fantastic, the unit was close to $200 but it didn't have filters to change out, it had a flush /clean cycle to backwash the unit.


----------



## Andy CWS (Apr 27, 2007)

fierysun said:


> An in-line filter is a cheap solution. You can pick up a charcoal filter at any Home Depot or Lowes for less than $15. The water in Las Vegas has a lot of mineral, and they usually last about 4 months between changes.




Sorry, in-line filters will not remove dissolved solids for the ice-maker unless they are deionizing using cation/anion resin beds. These can be costly and have a short service life.

The RO is still the best and most convenient way to accomplish this task.


----------

